
Ask HN: What should I do with freedomofthe.press? - jawns
I bought the domain for a cup of coffee and now I don&#x27;t know what to do with it.<p>I&#x27;m a former newspaper editor, so of course freedom of the press means a lot to me, but I&#x27;m not sure the best way to use the domain to promote the importance of that freedom.<p>Should I just redirect to freedom.press, which is run by the Freedom of the Press Foundation?<p>Or is there an opportunity for a more interesting project here?
======
vgeek
Redirecting won't yield much, there is probably no real type-in traffic.

Why not build out a site that documents shifts in the fourth estate, biases in
media groups and content designed to educate news consumers-- a la Neil
Postman, Chomsky, Press Freedom Institute? Being a quality, authoritative and
objective source can lead to more organic citations without too much promotion
required on your part.

------
generalpass
Tareq Haddad said on a podcast that he plans to put together a site that
promotes and informs about the more general principle of freedom of the press
and how it is being very damaged worldwide.

[https://tareqhaddad.com/contact/](https://tareqhaddad.com/contact/)

